

Gramio is a simple Instagram photo browser for web - domhofmann
http://gram.io/

======
domhofmann
I originally put this together as a way to show my mom my Instagram photos
without UI clutter or other things that might confuse her. I found browsing
tags and locations in this format so fun that I decided to build a bit more
functionality around it, while still attempting to keep things simple.

------
iusable
Great job. Been looking for this forever - super, simple and to the point! So
many other web instagram apps wanna be full-on 'clients'.

------
nerdburn
Beautifully simple. Really nice work Dom. I love the animation on the close
button after clicking the "G" logo.

------
ZINGARAZUMIKO
I LOVE THIS........ SO CLEAN AND IM IN LOVE

